# Newbie waiting for my .357SIG P226, suggestions for ammo for plinking till broke in?



## Steve40th (Mar 7, 2013)

Should be here within 3-4 weeks. Looking at many sights that do have ammo, and not much to choose from. But, if you had to choose, whats your recommendations. Thanks in advance.


----------



## DanMN (Feb 12, 2013)

I generally go with the cheapest ammo I can find for plinking, right from the get go. Go expensive on your defensive ammo.


----------



## Paul1954 (Mar 6, 2013)

Cheap and available for target and hollow points for defensive. I leave my 9mm loaded with the HP's.


----------



## Steve40th (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I would also run your hollow points that you will be carrying through the gun during practice for reliability assurances.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Is the 357 auto round different from the 357 revolver round


----------



## DanMN (Feb 12, 2013)

Yes it is different. Much.


----------

